# Everyone please listen up



## nmelnik05 (Oct 30, 2006)

Make this a sticky if you see it fit but I dont want anyone else going through this like I have.... www.seedboutique.com ripped me off I used the credit card option which they say is not on their site even though they say its been gone since aug. 30th It still worked for me well it didnt work but somehow their credit card thing still does work and charge people. but the money got took from  my credit card (pre paid) from wax plant not gypsy nirvana and aftyer getting blowed off and having them avoid answering my questions and them wasting about 2 weeks of my time this is what I got from them its a copy of our last few e-mails from seed boutique and myself.....

*nmelnik05*
 Well alright I see how this is and I'll be posting your replys on all the forumns just to show how good your customer care is and other people wopnt be dumb enough to use you guys sorry I made the mistake.....I wont again     

*orders <[email protected]>* wrote: 
Sorry, it has absolutly nothing to do with us. If you have a charge on your
account that you did not make you need to take it up with your bank or whoever
made the charge.

Quoting nick  :

> No im taking it up with who I need to your site was unsecure somehow 
> and i got $55 stole from me my bank didnt mess things up you guys did 
> now this arguing back and forth isnt really getting us anywhere now 
> you might not beleive me and you might even think im trying to get 
> free seeds out of ya but im not i just want those damn seeds so I can 
> be done with this...Now can yall just send me 10 seeds of white 
> widow...You have a company and it was your guys mistake now you need 
> to make that up somehow I hope to hear something back real soon..
>
>
> *Seed boutique * wrote:
> Nobody has hacked the site. We have strict security features. Any editing of
> files which would be required to do something like that and we would be
> notified. That particular file was last updated on Aug 30th. You need to
> dispute the charge with your bank. Or contact whoever the wax place is.
>
> Quoting nick:
>
>> The name that has popped up was wax planet and they took out $55.00
>> and some odd cents.....Now i dont know how there could have been a
>> place to put ym credit card info in but I did and I thought that I
>> ordered the white widow seeds and I wouldnt blow $55.00 on wax
>> stuff.. Someone is hacking your site then...
>>
>>
>> ---- Original Message ----
>> From: orders
>> To: nick 
>> Sent: Monday, October 30, 2006 5:01:01 PM
>> Subject: Re: My order
>>
>>
>> 1. We closed our credit card account on August 30th.
>> 2. The option to pay with a credit card was removed from the site on August
>> 30th.
>> 3. There has never been any kind of reference number for credit card sales.
>>
>> You say the money has been removed from your account, what name
>> appears on the
>> transaction?
>>
>> Quoting nick melnik :
>>
>>> Well Im not lying to ya. I ordered white widow seeds from dutch
>>> passion off your website with a credit card and your gonna tell me
>>> that you dont take credit card orders now that is bullshit dont tel
>>> me that...now you can eigther send me some seeds or figure something
>>> out here or I'll start bashing..... maybe your website is messed up
>>> Im in america and on the website I added the seeds to my cart and
>>> proceded to check out now i dunno if your website got hacked into or
>>> what but thats what happened...
>>>
>>> __________________________________________________
>>> Do You Yahoo!?


*Now seed boutique said they shut the credit card thing down but it wasnt and this is really messed up.... They blew me off and didnt even care please whatever you do dont make a mistake like I did ... because one little problem with them and they wont even help say its my problem and the banks well no it was their site *​


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 30, 2006)

wax planet? where have i heard that? 

anyways....here's one possibility:

they had stopped taking credit cards but forgot to remove the credit card option from their webpage (or you had a version of the webpage on your computer that lead to a secure processing thingy)- they had not closed out their merchant account- so they basically processed your card unknowingly....or they did close out the merchant account and this is the processing company trying to get the last few pennies out of the seed company...because they owed money.......maybe

anyways....it seems like you should contact your bank...the people that issued the cc.....or see if you can find out who does the credit card processing for the seed company......

or you could just call it a day and take the $55 hit and order off some other seed company......


----------



## nmelnik05 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah well after seeing their disconcern for the customer I want to ruin their lil business as best as I can I mean comeone why not just say well we do make money and it wouldnt hurt us to give him the seeds he wanted make him happy that way we only lose 10 bucks ( guessing thats howmuch the seeds cost them) I really dont know and be done with it but no this goes on and on back and forth for 2 weeks and im out $55 and just Bull Im telling ya


----------



## nmelnik05 (Oct 30, 2006)

Not really anything else left to do in the grow room its done now im just growing some bag seed to occupie my time and see how this 1000 watt hps is going to affect plants i guess getting everything dialed in....I really was just threatning them hoping ya know they would be like well lets just give him some seeds but that didnt work to well huh lol....And I dont want anyone else to get screwed eigther....


----------



## chronicman (Oct 30, 2006)

well you changed at least one potential customer from buying from seed boutique thanks man


----------



## rockydog (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the ill transaction.


----------



## nmelnik05 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah well go with doc chronic From what I've heard  their prolly the best to order from......and if you use a credit card make sure you can print all your checkout info ...cause that was the first thing I noticed I couldnt print my checkout info and order number...I mean I even got an order reference number and tried to tell seed boutique the number they said it was an invalid order number....I hope ive helped some folks from messing up....I dunno heck with gypsy NIrvan seed boutique


----------



## nmelnik05 (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah me too rockydog....thats a nice pic there in your avatar is it yours...if so what kind?


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 30, 2006)

Send Dr. Chronic $20 for some nirvana WW.  They take cc too.  Sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## nmelnik05 (Oct 30, 2006)

thats what Im going to do....appreciate it elephant ....I wonder I i can get this made into a sticky????


----------



## nmelnik05 (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is an e-mail I just got from them and I might be childish and all but They didnt have to screw me over and then not admit to it and try and cut down on my credibility I know I ordered from them and well they just act like they dont care  and you can see that...I give up lol
*Me*
Yes there has been a mistake and your site deducted 55 bucks from my account now on october the 17th at 4:40 am (eastern american time) and all your loyal customers havent backed you up one Bit MATE in fact some have thanked me for letting them know dont believe me go to www.marijuanapassion.com/forum and look under the seed bank threads.... and you tell me now you make everything right with this send me some seeds or send me some money I'll retract everything I have said and apologize ... Now whats childish is sitting here arguing back and forth with me over your mistake or your seed banks mistake why would i make all this up out of all the seed banks to order from I pick the one that has no business even being open.... 

Sincerly A very unsastisfied Customer....


orders <[email protected]> wrote:  

There has been no mistake made by this company. There has been no
acceptance of credit card transactions since August. There has
been no tampering or hacking of our site, it is extremely secure,
and the server files confirm this, they are not incorrect.

It is impossible you placed a credit card order with our company.
It is also impossible that there is a White Widow from Dutch
Passion, or any other seed co for that matter on our site, which
comes to $55.00. A search of your name in our data base reveals
that you created an account with us on Oct. 17th, 2006, and that
there are NO pending orders.

Threatening to bash us on forums, how inappropriate and a childish
threat for something that we have nothing to do with. We have
thousands of satisfied customers worldwide who know all too well
that our ability to accept credit card transactions ceased in
August when we removed that option to work on a new shopping cart
system for credit cards, so when you go out bashing, expect to get
bashed by these customers who know that what you claim is just
simply not possible.

Honestly, your story just don't hold water mate. Like you have
already been previously advised, simply call your credit card
company and dispute the charge you claim from this so called wax
planet place. Furthermore, a google search for the wax planet you
reference brings up a site which doesn't even have products to
sell.

We anticipate having our credit card facility operational on the
site within the next 30 days, you may place an order at that time,
or in the meantime, the only orders accepted are via cash or money
order.

Sincerely,
SeedBoutique Admin


----------



## Roots (Nov 1, 2006)

This has happened to one of my friends as well that order seeds through a website. They mailed him a business card for 50 bucks


----------



## Nate Dawg (Nov 3, 2006)

Elephant
So, I looked at the DR Cronic website and looked at the Nirvana WW.  Have you ordered from that site before and have you grown the seeds?  Do you like the quality and what is the germination ratio.  For $20 it doesnt have to be high, as long as it is a good strain.  It looks like a great site but u never know till you ask around.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 4, 2006)

Nate Dawg said:
			
		

> Elephant
> So, I looked at the DR Cronic website and looked at the Nirvana WW. Have you ordered from that site before and have you grown the seeds? Do you like the quality and what is the germination ratio. For $20 it doesnt have to be high, as long as it is a good strain. It looks like a great site but u never know till you ask around.


 
I bought 5 strains and germed one of each, all are about 1 week old.


----------

